# Amazing race



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I have only got 30 min of amazing racethe last to weeks because of 60 Minutes running over or something....Anybody else getting this? Thanks


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

You need to pad TAR by at least 30 minutes if not an hour. The NFL on CBS is what's causing the problem - not 60 minutes.


----------



## wonky67 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yea, I love how these Networks pack all the good shows on Sunday night then run football late every week to push it all back. You can pad Amazing, but if you are like me, that will cut off Housewives. So I actually have to use a VCR to get it all - carzy!


----------



## dig4guano (Jun 23, 2003)

mhn2 said:


> You need to pad TAR by at least 30 minutes if not an hour. The NFL on CBS is what's causing the problem - not 60 minutes.


Pad by an hour. And whatever you do don't look for a torrent of the shows you missed and download them - that would be illegal.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

No, It's not illegal to download something on Torrent that you get for FREE ANYWAY. There are numerous people who download shows all the time on this forum.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> No, It's not illegal to download something on Torrent that you get for FREE ANYWAY. There are numerous people who download shows all the time on this forum.


The legality of the downloading is still open for debate, but the copyright holders would most definitely claim it IS ILLEGAL to download their materials from "other than approved sources."

The uploading or sharing of the materials is most definitely illegal if you don't have the copyright holders express written permission (or whatever the terminology is that they use with sporting events and the like).

--

Regardless, it is pretty sinful that CBS can't figure out how to handle this, but it's been discussed many times even in the not too distant past.

I've been hating on CBS all season for this stupidity, and had to finally give some props to FOX for figuring out how to handle this problem now. FOX is smart enough to purposely schedule football over-run time in the 7pm - 8pm eastern time hour, while CBS insists on trying to air 60 minutes in that block. They refuse to cut 60 minutes at all, and move everything around (pushing it all back) by however long they need.

CBS has absolutely no respect for their viewers, and because of that they have lost me as a viewer on many of their shows. I cut back on shows I would have watched and have enjoyed before, and am barely watching anything on CBS now.

They don't care that they are screwing with DVR users, as they would rather force everyone to watch live, and force everyone to stay for the entire nite. Not gonna happen for me.

While I was able to watch T.A.R. live this week, it was mostly a matter of luck because FOX's Sunday nite slate was cleared because of baseball. Once FOX is back to airing new shows, if something happens to make me miss the end of T.A.R., it's gonna be the end of my watching the show, probably for good.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bdowell said:


> The legality of the downloading is still open for debate, but the copyright holders would most definitely claim it IS ILLEGAL to download their materials from "other than approved sources."


There's no debate. The copyright holders have licensed the shows to the networks, so if you're getting the shows in any other way, you're violating copyright.


----------



## Sandlapper (Oct 26, 2003)

FOX has done a wonderful job with this by scheduling "The OT" CBS needs to take a few notes


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I t would be nice if TiVo noticed the show is running late due to Football game, and it automatic record until the end of the show so we won't miss the last half of a show anymore.

I had ColdCase on my list and it taped the last 30 minutes of Amazing Race.


----------



## bdsklar (Oct 20, 2006)

If you are taping TAR and Cold Case, just set cold case for an extra 30 minutes to 60 minutes - Then both tape fine - same if you tape TAR , cold case and Without a trace - all you need is for the last show in the series to tape longer by 30 minutes to an hour.

Then again, if the 2 minute warning on football really lasted only 2 minutes instead of 20, there would be no need for this


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

mattack said:


> There's no debate. The copyright holders have licensed the shows to the networks, so if you're getting the shows in any other way, you're violating copyright.


There very much is a debate. You might just feel strongly about one side, but that doesn't mean that the other side's argument is without merit.

I agree that you're violating copyright laws if you make money from the sale of copies of the shows (without a license from the copyright holder), but it's definitely less clear when we're discussing freely sharing copies of shows that were obtained freely (OTA).


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

bdsklar said:


> If you are taping TAR and Cold Case, just set cold case for an extra 30 minutes to 60 minutes - Then both tape fine - same if you tape TAR , cold case and Without a trace - all you need is for the last show in the series to tape longer by 30 minutes to an hour.
> 
> Then again, if the 2 minute warning on football really lasted only 2 minutes instead of 20, there would be no need for this


This works as long as they all recoord. But if you record them with FRO, then you could miss stuff, if any of them is a repeat and does not record.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, it actually started on time last nite! :up:


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Nor for me, it was delayed, but just a few minutes.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

eddyj said:


> Nor for me, it was delayed, but just a few minutes.


Most of the network was on time.

The few that got the Denver game in the East and Central, it was delayed 10 minutes.

I'd hazard a guess that most of the viewers were out west in MDT, a few in Cleveland (are they Central?).
(and one in South Florida?)

phox


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> I'd hazard a guess that most of the viewers were out west in MDT, a few in Cleveland (are they Central?).
> (and one in South Florida?)


Cleveland's Eastern. Here's the map of who got what CBS games for this past week...










The reason places like Tampa, Miami, and Charlotte got the Browns-Broncos game is that their home team was playing a game on Fox at 1:00 Eastern, so the CBS affiliate wasn't able to air a competing game in that time slot. (And Fort Myers is the one spot south of New York that got the Patriots-Bills game because half their population is originally from New England.  )


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

CBS is ridiculous. I watch their whole Sunday line up, so I have passes for AR, CC, and WaT. 

Instead of padding WaT, I also have a SP set up for the news at 11:00 for an hour to cover any overrun that may happen.


----------



## danehym (Nov 28, 2004)

I have both the Eastern and Pacific Feeds. I had been recording the show off of the eastern feed, so I would have it earlier. Now I record off the West Coast feed, and it seems to be better (more time to catch up on the West feed, I guess.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I just don't listen, do I?  I thought I was being so clever by adding Cold Case last night for the padding of TAR. But nooooo, I added NEXT WEEK'S cold case (there wasn't one last night)  . Yep, missed the last half on TAR.


----------

